

Core found something, but it wasn’t a sandboxing security hole - comex
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/11/14/core-found-something-but-it-wasnt-a-sandboxing-security-hole/

======
willvarfar
the point is, it should have been sandboxed! What's a sandboxing security hole
if that isn't one?

